# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  ALABAMA - Mâle taille moyenne - né en 2013 - ARPA (91)

## Amandinemathilde

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ALABAMA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 5 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 900108001598497
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 9 ans 2 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 01 69 43 41 27
*E-mail :* refugearpa@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *- ALABAMA -

*


*INFORMATIONS GENERALES*
Sexe: mâle
DDN: août 2013
Race: croisé
Taille : grande
Stérilisé: non


*HISTOIRE*
Je suis encore un bébé mais jai déjà connu la maltraitance, la rue et la fourrière en Roumanie.
Grâce à lassociation Mukitza, jai pu être sauvé et mis en sécurité avec Iowa, Oregon, Punchy et Hutch
Et heureusement, lARPA a réussi à nous trouver une petite place en France car, en Roumanie, même en pension, la vie est dure, surtout pour les chiots qui meurent de froid et de maladie 


*CARACTERE*
Moi, je suis un chiot tout mignon, je suis un peu timide Nul ne sait ce que jai pu vivre, mais jai déjà perdu confiance en lêtre humain.
Jai tout à découvrir, je ne connais rien, le moindre bruit, le moindre geste brusque et je maplatis ! Je suis curieux et cela va maider à vite progresser !


*ENTENTES*
Chiens  OK femelles
Chats  ???
Autres animaux - ???
Enfants  ???






*CONTACT :* refugearpa@gmail.com ou 01 69 43 41 27

​*POUR TOUTE DEMANDE D'ADOPTION :* https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SkWKoe9Z71pJndYAjlhfSzwng7knxBfebnJhk0JYDpg/viewform

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

::

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## éliz



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## éliz

::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours la

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Personne sur son post  :Frown:

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## France34

Est-ce que le bel ALABAMA est toujours  au refuge ARPA ?

----------


## lili-vanille

A ma connaissance, oui, hélas...

----------


## éliz

oui toujours

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## lili-vanille

Des nouvelles ? Des photos récentes ? Merci ! ; )

----------


## JenniferL

Bama est toujours parmi nous... 

Photos de fin juin   ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci !... trouvera-t-il un jour SA famille ? ... le pauvre !  :Frown:  toute une vie enfermé... enfin, il est bien chez vous, mais......

----------


## JenniferL

> Merci !... trouvera-t-il un jour SA famille ? ... le pauvre !  toute une vie enfermé... enfin, il est bien chez vous, mais......


On y croit encore, aussi bien pour lui que pour d'autres de nos loulous  :Smile: 

Avec une bouille pareille il finira par trouver  ::

----------


## JenniferL

*"*il y a des chiens qui ne connaissent que le refuge, n'ont jamais vécu autre part que dans un boxe.
 Il y a des chiens qui sont jeunes mais dont la vie n'a été qu'enfermement forcé
 Il y a de vieux chiens dont la seule liberté est la balade
 Vous venez d'adopter ou vous souhaitez adopter ces chiens qui n'ont  jamais encore été adoptés, ces chiens pour qui la vie est tout à fait  normale.. le refuge est une normalité de vie et un fait acquis.
  Ces chiens qui ne connaissent pas "notre" vie ne sont pas pour autant  autistes face à l'homme, bien au contraire ! Plusieurs adoptions  témoignent d'un équilibre et d'une base saine chez le chien. 
 La vie de meute peut-être, de celle qui finalement leur convient et qu'ils comprennent instinctivement.
 Mais pour et avec eux il est important d'apporter une attention toute particulière. 
 Un contact doit être créé, ce chien qui a vécu en niche ou en boxe  toute sa vie méconnaît les aspects de notre vie. Il arrivera perdu, un  peu fou, voire même hystérique de joie.. à un moment il vous tendra un  regard.. rendez-le lui au maximum, accompagnez le dans son adaptation à  un tout nouveau style de vie. 
 Apprenez lui notre vie mais n'oubliez pas qu'il a besoin de ses signes pour comprendre.
  Les chiens qui sont arrivés chiots au refuge et repartent à 4 - 6 - 10  ans pour la première fois avec des inconnus dans un endroit inconnu et  sans odeurs familières.. sont perdus chez vous.
 Établissez le  contact avec lui d'une façon plus que douce et empreint d'assurance....  chuchotez-lui que vous êtes désormais son accompagnateur de nouvelle  vie.. la vie avec vous."
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...gpf8&__tn__=-R

----------


## JenniferL

Le joli Bama attend toujours sa famille  ::

----------


## JenniferL

5 ans de refuge pour Bama qui attend toujours SA famille qui lui laissera le temps de prendre confiance en lui/nous

----------


## France34

Personne pour accueillir ALABAMA dans son foyer ?

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 va apporter à ALABAMA une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## JenniferL

Bama attend toujours up pour ce doudou

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours rien pour Bama arrivé chiot  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Une adoption pour ALABAMA ?

----------


## JenniferL

Rien pour BAMA  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin s'intéresser au bel ALABAMA , depuis si longtemps en refuge ?

----------


## JenniferL

5 ans de refuge à son actif, comme de nombreux autres loulous au refuge  :Frown:  (June, Inox, Homère, etc)

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour accueillir le joli ALABAMA dans son foyer ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , ALABAMA ?

----------


## JenniferL

BAMA attend tjrs inlassablement sa famille..

----------


## France34

Peut-être si vous pouviez mettre une photo de temps en temps , je crois que ce serait un plus . ::

----------


## JenniferL

> Peut-être si vous pouviez mettre une photo de temps en temps , je crois que ce serait un plus .


Je vais essayer mais pas simple de prendre des photos des loulous régulièrement c'est la course au refuge ^^

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## JenniferL

UP pour BAMA

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est pourtant bien beau

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours rien pour BAMA.
UP !

----------


## lili-vanille

Lui et Floco n'ont vraiment pas de chance... ! Enfin, ils sont mieux là qu'en Roumanie !... Floco a-t-elle un post ici ?

----------


## France34

Lili-Vanille , si vous voulez parler de Flocoasa , elle a été adoptée en Mars 2020 ! On souhaite la même chance au bel ALABAMA !

----------


## JenniferL

> Lui et Floco n'ont vraiment pas de chance... ! Enfin, ils sont mieux là qu'en Roumanie !... Floco a-t-elle un post ici ?


Flocoasa a été adoptée.
On espère que BAMA aura sa chance bientôt

----------


## lili-vanille

::  ::  Des nouvelles ? des photos ? ça se passe bien ? : )

----------


## France34

Rien de nouveau pour ALABAMA ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## JenniferL

BAMA attend depuis plus de 6ans au refuge...

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## lili-vanille

désespérant !  ::

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours rien pour Bama...

----------


## lili-vanille

... Plus de 7 ans qu'il est là !...   ::

----------


## JenniferL

Oui... Comme INOX, HOMERE ou encore VINCE (qui lui a été adopté)

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## lili-vanille

::   ::

----------


## JenniferL

ALABAMA est un loulou timide mais sans une once d'agressivité.
Arrivé il y a déjà 7 ans avec ses frères et soeurs, il était le plus réservé et n'a donc jamais trouvé sa famille.
Il a connu l'ancien refuge, comme HOMERE toujours à l'adoption; c'est un adorable chien qui accepte d'être caressé.

Comme nombreux de nos loulous timides (Jill, Gilles, Daisy, Lupo); nous avons aucun doute sur sa capacité d'adaptation et son évolution qui sera très rapide en famille; si tenté que quelqu'un lui donne sa chance.

 Un projet d'adoption de ALABAMA? Merci de remplir le formulaire : https://bit.ly/2WDmkoa

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=721424105922400

----------


## bab

> alabama, dit bama, le pauvre, c'est maintenant le dernier chien qui a fait le déménagement de refuge avec nous, tous les autres ont été adoptés, quelques un nous ont quitté. qui ouvrira sa porte à notre bama, il est timide mais pas du tout agressif il se laisse caresser
> donnez une chance à bama, grandir et mourir au refuge c'est injuste, il doit trouver sa maison

----------


## bab

> 1août,17:03]  »» 𝗧𝗢𝗨𝗦 𝗘𝗡𝗦𝗘𝗠𝗕𝗟𝗘 𝗣𝗢𝗨𝗥 𝗧𝗥𝗢𝗨𝗩𝗘𝗥 𝗨𝗡𝗘 𝗙𝗔𝗠𝗜𝗟𝗟𝗘 𝗔 𝗔𝗟𝗔𝗕𝗔𝗠𝗔 «« 
> 
> ALABAMA a 9 ans aujourd'hui. Quel triste anniversaire. 
> 9 ans qu'il est né dans l'enfer de la Roumanie.
> Plus de 8 ans qu'il attend sa famille.
> Plus de 8 ans qu'il voit défiler des copines de box.
> Plus de 8 ans que personne ne s'arrête sur lui.
> Plus de 8 ans qu'il sort toujours joyeux de son box.
> Plus de 8 ans qu'il continue d'y croire.
> ...

----------


## bab



----------

